# Has anyone ever done Skateboards?



## auggieboy (Mar 22, 2008)

Has anyone ever tried to print skateboard decks? I have researched that the spray/paint on coatings are not too reliable so I am guessing this would not be a simple task.
The boards are hand made so the finish could be whatever I would specify.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

I bought my son a skateboard deck that had been screen printed and then a finish over it that was done by an artist in the Navajo Nation.

I would think that if you wanted to dye-sub, it might be difficult. Most skateboard decks are not flat. You could possibly do something like Mates that sticks on and then put a finish over it.


----------



## auggieboy (Mar 22, 2008)

I know that large stickers are an option but I have heard there are tearing issues when certain tricks such as rail slides are done.
I know that to cover the entire board it would require specially curved screens to do screen printing.
I just thought that if I wanted to do a small imprint on the board then Dye sub would work.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

I got some samples from a guy named Chris Wang.
But they had to be put on with a heat laminator which I don't have. I was hoping they could be pressed. I found him on the digismith board.

**His original post on digismith board **********
Hi,
I’m a heat transfer paper manufacturer,we are specialized in printing heat transfers for skateboards,my email address is [email protected]. 
********************************
The speed of transfer roller is 18 r/m.

The transfers can be applied to any skateboard,just note the temperature need to be at leat 180C when transfer.

********************************

Good luck
Mark


----------



## t-shirt dude (Apr 3, 2009)

2 weeks ago, I went to an open house put on by Ryonet in Vancouver, Washington. You can find them in the preferred vendors section under silk screening supplies. While their I saw that they had a snowboard that was dye sub. Maybe they can help you with the skateboard.


----------



## Pyroshouse (Mar 4, 2008)

I have been looking into the skateboard thing lately, a simple whiteblank will work if you have a curved heat press that will match the curve of the board. But we ultimatly went with an eco sol print and apply the decal with and over laminate. I have also tried the mates product from conde, worked fine just more expensive than the eco. As far as damage on the board from rail slides etc, I don't know of a skater that expects the board to not be damaged. Thats part of the beauty of the product they repurchase every few months.


----------



## auggieboy (Mar 22, 2008)

Pyroshouse said:


> I have been looking into the skateboard thing lately, a simple whiteblank will work if you have a curved heat press that will match the curve of the board. But we ultimatly went with an eco sol print and apply the decal with and over laminate. I have also tried the mates product from conde, worked fine just more expensive than the eco. As far as damage on the board from rail slides etc, I don't know of a skater that expects the board to not be damaged. Thats part of the beauty of the product they repurchase every few months.


So you did try the coating from Conde? I,m not looking to do the whole deck, just the center between trucks and about 2 inches in from each side (basically a large rectangle).
I know the bottom is going to get damage but I was afraid the solvent "sticker" with over laminate on the bottom would tear and cause excessive damage. Is this true? What type of laminate? Liquid or applied off the roll?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Pyroshouse (Mar 4, 2008)

I did try the spray on coatings from several different manufactures however I never found one that one coat even enough to call good. The product I was refering to is the mates decal it is a dye subable sticker but ultimatly more expensive then eco, so went back to the eco. We are doing the entire deck for 29 then selling them the deck for another 35. With the material being held down by the trucks on the deck I havent had any coments on the entire decal coming off. But now that I said that I will get six back tommorrow lol. Good luck.


----------



## auggieboy (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks Pyro,
I am actually looking into techniques for some one I know that makes his own decks, he is looking for a solution for the graphics. I want to screen print them but I think the logistics may be tough considering he does them made to order.. I think he is doing decals now but I have been looking into dye sub because I figured it would be perfect for the one off custom jobs.
Back in my day the boards where wider with less concave so it would be pretty to screen print. I know on the modern boards it takes a more specilized press.


----------

